

Slap me when I stop working (Mac App) - Void_
http://blog.rinik.net/slap

======
aqrashik
The code is not open source, or atleast not under a permissive license.

The code clearly has a copyright statement stating all rights reserved and
there is no mention of a license file.

Anyone who modifies the code and rebuilds is violating the author's copyright

------
darknoon
Strangely, double clicking on the binary opens Chrome for me.

Oh, just noticed there is a little creepy eye watching me in the menu bar as
well.

But it shouldn't open Chrome.

~~~
Void_
This should be fixed, I forgot that AppleScript will open application if it's
not running.

------
prawks
I'm a big fan of SelfControl [1]. Though again, OSX-only.

[1] <http://visitsteve.com/made/selfcontrol/>

------
iandanforth
10.7 support please. Out of radical optimism I tried changing the target and
rebuilding but of course I got a bunch of errors I don't know how to fix :)

~~~
Void_
Updating link, but I didn't test it on 10.7.

~~~
glenra
If you just run the image, on 10.7 the program appears to silently just not
work. So far as I can tell. There's an icon and I can set prefs, but nothing
happens when I visit the specified sites using Chrome.

------
speg
Needs to be a bit louder, or even customizable :)

------
franchie
no windows version or mobile native apps?

~~~
Void_
Sorry, I can't code for Windows.

Mobile app wouldn't really work, because the application has to find out what
websites are open on your computer.

------
dannyrodri
Could you add Firefox?

~~~
Void_
I looked into it, but there's no easy way, Firefox doesn't implement
AppleScript API. :-(

